# Any interesting stories about your name???



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I go by the nick name win43. You might think it has something to do with Richard Petty, but even though I was a big Petty fan my nickname is not in reference to him. I played league softball for 6 years (10 games a season). I was the pitcher and my record was 43-17 ( it's good to have a great defense behind you)thus the name win43.

Jerry(win43)


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi. My name is Al. I play with toy cars. I'm old. :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Dlw is just my initials. Sorry to be short and boring. :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

joe....................... z ......................870
first name...........last initial............old house #

If I change it now, it will confuse everyone.....including myself....lol


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was trying to think of something snappy as an AOL screen name... something that had to do with cars. ParkRNDL were the letters in the shift quadrant of my old Impala ('65 with a 283 and a Powerglide). This is what I came up with, and it stuck...

edit: actually, now that I think back, I was also influenced by an episode of Mama's Family with Carol Burnett and Vicki Lawrence... they were trying to teach Mama to drive, and she looked at the dash and asked "What's a prindle?" I thought that was hilarious...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Remember, you did ask... lol*

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...
Ok, maybe not... 
When I first joined Almost-On-Line I was looking for a screen name that wasn't something like Scott999...
So I played around with the AOL name game trying to come up with something clever. I tried using the license plate number from my 1972 Camaro Super Sport
"NOT A Z28" but unfortunatly someone HAD that. (Go figure...)
My Wife, seeing my frustration said "Try 'NOT A Z'." which is shortened version of my tag... It too was taken. :freak: 
So my Wife suggested "NODD A Z" or Noddaz...
And you did ask... lol
Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

A AD&D charactor of mine from a million years ago...

and it's never taken...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cool Handle! ParkRNDL*

The correct pronounciation is Per-nun-del. Sorry man, Thats car shop slang for the PRNDL switch on automatic trannys. I wish I could come up with some thing cool. Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.......BH


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This is a good thread!

I always wondered about Joe’s “870” (he prob’ told me before, but I can’t remember much these days…:freak: )

The same with yours Scott—
This one I’ve wondered about ever since I read the first post of yours!
(I thought you worked nights—No days! )

I knew what yours was Rick, but I’ve always thought it was a very neat “handle”. (One of the best, actually...)

Mine comes from a car I'd sold (What a flamin’ idiot move that was!:drunk: ).

But I was smart enough to keep the engine to use in something else-
It’s now an 8-stack (old style) injected 540 Cu. Hemi beast—still waiting for the “right” bod’. (And no, the Divco is not it… )


Cheers,
phil 

Ps- Bill, we always pronounced it purr-nen-dull


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...hehehe....and around here it is pronounce "Pernandle-handle" heheheheh!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Mine is my Dream Car. I can never find the cash to build or buy one. .


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, there's honestly no real big mystery as to my name's origin...... I live in Texas.......and used to street race ALOT.....lmfao......


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Well, there's honestly no real big mystery as to my name's origin...... I live in Texas.......and used to street race ALOT.....lmfao......


Mine is kinda self explanatory, although I'm more of a Hamilton/Marco/Nico fan these days....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

My name is Jim, I'm a television producer/editor... hence the name videojimmy


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I have had this monicer for what seems like centuries. My dad started it. He was amazed at the fact that I could do many different skills (none with any formal training).

Jack of All, master of none is what he would always say to me... 

Jeff


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You can ask my parents about the martybauer part... the 31 came from me changing internet providers about 6 years ago, and some tool already having my name apparently.... So I needed something close I would remember, why not a number? My birthdate 13 was taken, birth year 69 was just going to make me sound like a perv, so I went with my age at the time. Pretty exciting I know.

I actually use this name or Nailz on most of the forum sites, Nailz was from being a big Quake fan, I loved the nail gun, the Z came on the end as for some reason I thought that was cooler than an S, lame I know.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My real name is Michael U... III so my screen name is micyou03.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Many moons ago,when the internet was unknown to many,I needed a screen name for something.For some reason,the first thing to pop into my head was "RacerX".

I was the only one for a long time.WHen others started popping up,I surrounded RacerX with two ^'s.As more came along,I just added my first name,Mike,to the beginning.That was 10 years ago.

Im AKA Ice9 and Mr_Scary_01 in other places.

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Seth is my son, I started this screen name when he was born.
but before that???????????
I'm sure some of you remember my old screen anme from the days before the slot car board.
SICKDEAD....which was derived from my then aol name, sckded......which broke down from s....abbr. of my last name
ckd....I am a certified kitchen designer
ed....my first name


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine was a phonetic knockoff of the naming of a muscle car I had back in the 90's, 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner also my avatar. rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Many many moons ago there was a TV commercial that was for footpowder. There were two cowboys setting a round a fire, the one cowboy said to the other .I want to be buried with my boots on when I die. The other cowboy boy said I know Sundance I know. Well at that time in my life I had this great pair of boots but if I took them off I could clear a theater in seconds. I have been Sundance ever since. (AKA Bluegnuoy on other boards.) Tim :freak:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mines easy.. I coached Highschool football for many years and was always called Coach, when I needed a logon name for the old BBS systems ( see REAL OLD!) I found a lot of Coach's.. lol.. so I just added my year of birth.. simple sweet and I seldom forget it...


whats that ya say? HEY WHO ARE you and what are you doing in my house dang gummit!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought 61 was your age, lol


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Used to be UPS Guy. In 15 months I can tell brown exactly what they can do for me. Something about where they can park their truck. That name got me hate mail from some people on the JL diecast board. Since I am 6' 6" I tried tried a bunch of ways to convey too tall. 22tall was the closest I could find that was not taken.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Uh....... It's my last name. Really. How boring is that........


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

an alberta clipper is a weather phenenom - a strong, cold winter wind that comes to my area from the arctic, and sucks all the hot air out of the province .. we are in the throws of one now


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, my last name is Krasnahill, which got shortened down to Kraz in high school. When I first started selling custom painted slots and Hot Wheels on the Bay, I needed a smooth-sounding, easily remembered name and came up with "krazcustoms". Alot of people mistakenly think it's supposed to be pronounced "crazy customs" (which never even crossed my mind) but the correct pronunciation is "kra-h-zcustoms"

By the way, we were taught in automotive technology class (in NE P.A., anyway) that PRNDL is pronounced "prindle"


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

When I was 20, my dad gave me a book of poetry and prose that included some of his own works. One of his writings really intrigued me. It was a single word, on an otherwise blank page.



"SCAFREMON"



Years later, when I had the opportunity to ask him what it meant, he told me that it was ......."a word in search of a meaning". 

I asked him if I could create the definition for it, and he replied "sure", but he must have sensed that I was not approaching this task very seriously, so he warned me that defining a word, or defining anything for that matter, is not something to take lightly.

That kind of scared me, and I decided I would not try and define it. 

I would just be it. 

It fits

me.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow... they like my name! :thumbsup:

I would think the pernandle (or prindle, I guess) would be the dial or indicator with the letters on it, and the pernandle-handle would be the actual shift lever. That seems to fit better if it's a column shift...

and Scafremon, that's a cool story. maybe because I'm an English teacher, I love stuff like that...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man! Your not secretly grading our gramar, puctuation and composition are you? Ah ges wee bedder kuhleen up hour axt! English teacher? Not only do you have a cool "pernhandle", you're a bear for punishment.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

My name comes from the buisness I own. I'm into streetrods to bracket cars.
An old cam head so to speak and I love motors. Big block so to speak.
The nickname started with a chevy s-10 I built on a bet.

Beside the garage sat a S-10 with bad engine. In the corner sat a 455 olds roller engine on the stand. Needless to say you can guess the rest.
" I shattered 2 sets of gears in the old rearend with the torque that monster made" along with a couple driveshafts.
From that day on I was known as the "gear buster" in the neighborhood.

Speaking on customs,
KarCustom.. You said about crazy customs.. We have a shop here that is named"Krazy Kustoms". They deal in body mods and tuner cars..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Nothing special about mine. Mine my Name is Roger and I live in Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*re: anything interesting?*

Not sure how interesting this is but my name comes from the fact that for 5 or 6 years I rode a Goldwing with a sidecar so I could take my dog, Elvis with me. We put about 60k km on that bike together, him not tied in and wearing goggles and a bandana. Got a lot of looks and comments. The 53 is the year my father (me, really) was born.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine is a car i still own,a little 11.5 sec street 74 AMC Hornet X.Lots of fun at the track and on the street :thumbsup:


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Since I stepped back in HO with Tyco 15 years ago (I used to have hundreds of AFX in the late 70's early 80's that I....I prefer not to think about this !!!) and living in Belgium, my nickname is a combination of the two. I might have been inspired by Tacobell somehow !?


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

I used to drive an old Ford LTD. Since I collect and race T-jets and LTDjets didn't look right, I just put LTjet instead.


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Just an old nickname that's pretty easy to remember, so I used it on HT.

The JL forum had a similar thread some time ago.


----------



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Midyear
I love the 1963-1967 Corvette


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I got back into slots when I dug my old t-jets out of a (stored in attic 20 yrs. with broken glue bottle, then flooded in mini storage) box expecting the worst, but managed to get them back to reasonably good condition. I had surfed fleabay for some time looking at 1:1 cars for fun, started looking at t-jets. Most of the listings stated the condition of the screw posts, and the first item I ever bought was a t-jet with a small split in the rear post, only detectable with the body removed.

Given what I had, I decided I was perfectly happy with a less than perfect car. When I came across this forum it said I had to register to post - figured mine here would be less than perfect here too - the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a math/stats geek. TK Solver is mathematical modeling software that I've been co-developing and using and teaching others to use for a little over 20 years. We also develop and support a line of plastic and metal gear design software. In picking my HobbyTalk handle, "TK Solver" won out over "MathGeek" and "InvoluteMan".


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My handle came from my love of meeting exciting new people,in far away lands,and then killing them.
Actually I been at the digs watching or competing since I was 14,and I love the Munsters,go figure.
Dragula


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I came up with my name way back for the Slot Car Center Bulletin Board. The "RAW" part came from my intitials(Robert Allan Weichbrodt)and the AFX from the slot cars. I originally was going to use VIBRATOR for the second part since I started HO slot cars with a Vibrator set in '62, but RAWVIBRATOR didn't sound too nice, so I gave up on that. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Mrwillysgasser called me Monster Truck Yoder in a post once so I shortened it to mtyoder. The monster truck part cam from these trucks I make.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Mine developed from a weird series of things. It started with a username for Battle net (Starcraft/Warcraft). I was thinking of maybe a Battle Cruiser Captain. I was also inspired by Dread Zeppelin (Ed).

When I discovered Hobby Talk, I just used my Battle Net username. Then I discovered that Capt. Fred was a character in the Yellow Submarine. I'm a Beatles fan from way back. Now, Fred is just my goofy alter ego (as if I weren't goofy enough!) :freak: .

Hmm....I just noticed that I'm at almost 3000 posts! 

not that it's a big deal. I also kinda get a kick out of when my odometer is about to turn over the same numbers all the way accross!

It comes from being a truck driver. Hours on the road with nothing else to do. :roll:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*1976Cordoba*

The _*BEST*_ $100 bucks I ever spent was in 1990 for a Jamaican blue 1976 Chrysler Cordoba . . . a little rust and a dented fender but completely cherry inside with crushed velour seats, power windows, etc.

I've wasted $100 on lots of things in my time but that car was a nice grab.

When I registered for the Johnny Lightning Hobby Talk board back in 2000 I needed a handle and I decided that would be a good one.

I've used 1976Cordoba for other boards since and have never run across anyone else using a Cordoba-based nickname (the cars were largely panned at the time so maybe it is a legacy of that). I'd buy another one in a heartbeat, though.

'doba


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> *1976Cordoba*
> 
> The _*BEST*_ $100 bucks I ever spent was in 1990 for a Jamaican blue 1976 Chrysler Cordoba . . . a little rust and a dented fender but completely cherry inside with crushed velour seats, power windows, etc. 'doba


 
What?? No “Corinthian” leather??  



Cheers..


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dragula said:


> My handle came from my love of meeting exciting new people,in far away lands,and then killing them.


ROFLMAO



Dragula said:


> Actually I been at the digs watching or competing since I was 14,and I love the Munsters,go figure.
> Dragula


One of the greatest moments in the history of television was Herman Munster getting pulled behind Dragula with smoke pouring off of his shoes.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree! It would make a great poster for the slot room. BH


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> My handle came from my love of meeting exciting new people,in far away lands,and then killing them.
> Actually I been at the digs watching or competing since I was 14,and I love the Munsters,go figure.
> Dragula


And I thought it was Rob Zombie tune that got ya going, Robs song was written with the Munsters car in mind as he is a big time horror fan.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I does love that there song.
DRAG-U-LA


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

When grandpa said his rail could play "shall we gather at the river" in second gear I cracked up!
DRAG-U-LA



One of the greatest moments in the history of television was Herman Munster getting pulled behind Dragula with smoke pouring off of his shoes.

Mike[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

My handle "Wingless Wonder" came from the shape my cars would be in after a race. I have a Jagermeister Porsche, the rear and front wings have both broken off about 4 times now. My NINCO Wood One Supra has now completely shattered the rear wing. Two Scaley 911's have broken their wing. And my F1 cars seem to go faster without the wing. Wing or not, the cars do well, and it's funny to see a car with half a wing hanging off blasting around in front of the field. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dragula said:


> When grandpa said his rail could play "shall we gather at the river" in second gear I cracked up!
> DRAG-U-LA



................and when Herman had a ham radio and thought he was talking to aliens but it ended up being two kids with walkie talkies.

..........or the one where he played for the Dodgers??????

Ahhhhhhhhh,there was a TON of funny ones.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*RE: Lily*



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> ................and when Herman had a ham radio and thought he was talking to aliens but it ended up being two kids with walkie talkies.
> 
> ..........or the one where he played for the Dodgers??????
> 
> ...


Did y'all see that Yvonne De Carlo died this week  ? A moment of silence please. Seen any of her earlier work? Man she was a looker. In her day she'd have given Pat Priest a run for her money. Well at least she and Herman are together again. Last year they took the Munsters off my regularly scheduled programming??????????? Dumb execs, Farging iceholes!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mrtc4w


When I was in a computer class my instructor was showing us some shortcuts and kool things I didn't know. I had a habit of saying "Too Kool". One day she replied, "TC4W" I had to ask what it meant.

Too Cool 4 Words. My initials are MR, so I am mrtc4w!

My license plate:









Marty


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Zanza is my nickname since almost 20 years....
And why may you ask?
At these times we were chasing girls like hell with two friends. These two friends already had nicknames but I don't.... 
One time we read a story in a magazine telling the story of an italian guy named Zanza that was always after blondes girls during the summer vacations and seems to had a lot of success scoring all theses girls... (a lot of Danish, Swedish were coming every year for vacation and so on...).
And because I've had far more success with girls than my two 2 friends (he he he), they start to call me Zanza.

When starting on internet back in 96, Zanza was a cool and short nickname so do I naturally choose it... Since then I use also Zanzaman, mainly because Zanza is sometimes already taken and because my website is named Zanzaman (Zanza.com was still registered in 96)


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Gasser man from way back.


http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Mine is my name, and it had nothing to do with Star Trek. I wasn't thinking quick enough when I first signed up, or I would have used my usual Internet handle, mandoman. That is because I have been playing a mandolin in a bluegrass band for almost 30 years. Seemed like a good handle, at least to me.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

madsapper:
Mad as in crazy
Sapper, slang term for a United States Army Combat Engineer


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Kirk Stimson said:


> Mine is my name, I would have used my usual Internet handle, mandoman. That is because I have been playing a mandolin in a bluegrass band for almost 30 years. Seemed like a good handle, at least to me.


My daughter got her name when I was watching a blue grass show on TV.:thumbsup: I told my pregnent wife jokingly that we should name the BABY after an musical instrument.:devil: she asked what and I said a Mandolin ( Amanda Lynn ). We both laughed and few hours later, she told me that she is really starting to like it.
so now you know


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

41-willys said:


> My daughter got her name when I was watching a blue grass show on TV.:thumbsup: I told my pregnent wife jokingly that we should name the BABY after an musical instrument.:devil: she asked what and I said a Mandolin ( Amanda Lynn ). We both laughed and few hours later, she told me that she is really starting to like it.
> so now you know


Cool! 
You know, there is a bluegrass instrumental called Amandalinsong, and I know of another guy, a fellow bluegrasser, that named his daughter Amanda Lynn as well. It's a good name. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine's simple enough. Im a jeep fanatic, as well as a HUGE fan of the early '90's Seattle music. I guess Im just a typical Gen-X slacker punk, with the look to go along. But the damned thing lopped off the last 'r' in my name and now I cant edit it so it makes me look like a tool...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What! I cant edit my name? What if I need to change my alias, or I finally come up with a tricky handle like everyone else. 

Hey Grunge, I was livin' in Seattle during the grunge rock heyday. I was from the Hendrix generation LOL, but still appreciate a good NW grind.

Had your name figured out but always wondered about the curious spellin' on jeep. You should see if Hank cant help you fix it sometime.


----------

